

Skype network is down, possibly under viral DoS attack. Lessons? - mojuba
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Ou/?p=683
If this is true, there are lessons to learn: (1) be open and (2) leave a door for emergency upgrades.
======
mojuba
If this is true, there are lessons to learn: (1) be open and (2) leave a door
for emergency upgrades.

